# My girl, my girl, talking about my girl! My new girl.



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so excited I cant keep my secret any longer, I am about to burst. We will be welcoming this beautiful little 6 month old Shinemore girl into our home very soon. We already love her and can't wait to shower her with love and affection. I am seriously looking forward to snuggles and puppy kisses.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So excited for you Pat! She is a looker for sure! Do you have names picked?? Can't wait to see more pics of that little face!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, look at those eyes. She's gorgeous. How old is she and do you have a name for her. I am so happy for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> So excited for you Pat! She is a looker for sure! Do you have names picked?? Can't wait to see more pics of that little face!!


Thank you Pam, no I don't have a name for sure. Making a list of possible choices. Maybe I should make a thread for suggestions.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my, look at those eyes. She's gorgeous. How old is she and do you have a name for her. I am so happy for you.


Oh, I guess I should have included her age. She is 6 months old. Did I mention how thrilled I am? :chili:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wow!*

Oh Pat, she is beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is adorable. When do you get her? You should definitely post a thread about name options...it'll be fun!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> Thank you Pam, no I don't have a name for sure. Making a list of possible choices. Maybe I should make a thread for suggestions.


 Yes!! Love that idea!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Polly's mom said:


> Oh Pat, she is beautiful! How old is she?


Marcia she is 6 months old. I edited my original post and added her age. Thank you for your sweet compliment.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful and I want to wish you the very best of luck with her. Looking forward to finally seeing here when she finally arrives.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

sassy's mommy said:


> Thank you Pam, no I don't have a name for sure. Making a list of possible choices. Maybe I should make a thread for suggestions.


 *I'm looking for another one (I want a rescue) and I'm already planning on naming her Nadia which means Hope...*


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is beautiful! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Pat, she is sooooo beautiful. I have tears in my eyes, because I am so happy for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I'm looking for another one (I want a rescue) and I'm already planning on naming her Nadia which means Hope...*


I know of a wonderful breeder in FL who is looking to retire 2 of her girls once their litters in weaned. The pups are due the first of October. The girls are around 5 lbs and 2.5--3 yrs old. I don't want to hi-jack my thread here but if you are interested PM me.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat, she couldn't be more beautiful and cute all rolled into one. She reminds me so much of my Truffles and Mimi - that adorable little Pixie face in a cloud.

It's so good to hear you happy and full of life. This is what we all wanted for you after the heartbreak of your precious Sassy's departure. This is what Sassy would want for you too.

I know that feeling; I too had that after losing my precious Truffles and crying for 6 weeks. Then was offered my little Mimi and I swear, when I read the email, my heart started beating again.

She's a keeper, for sure.....a real angel!!!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

BLARGH! I will not let my envy overlcoud my happiness for you  Congradulations! She is simply adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, I asked where in your other post. She is beautiful


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay congratulations! So glad you finally found the perfect little girl for your family.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats Pat. She is just marvelous.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh how exciting! Congratulations!
She is just beautiful. I bet you can't wait to meet her! :chili:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, she is so beautiful and I'm so happy for you. Just brought happy tears to my eyes to see this news. She will help you heal. Congrats!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to come back and look at that gorgeous face again.:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful, Pat.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wonderful news, I'm in love she is so beautiful!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Absolutely stunning. I am so happy for you Pat. Please do a poll for names, and start it out with *Lynda*:HistericalSmiley:Just kidding. 

I think we all need to know when you are expecting her, after all, we are her Aunties, and Uncles and we need to be prepared.

She really is gorgeous and she is also one lucky little girl:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Overjoyed for you Pat. You found your perfect living doll as she is just fantastic. I love the expression in her eyes and will wait with baited breath to see a picture of her in your arms. Congratulations! ~~~ and thanks a lot for giving me puppy fever!! ^_^

Hugs,
Hedy


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

So what does this little 6 month old Cherub weigh? She looks very tiny. My Truffles was 6 months old when I found her and she weighed in at a whooping 2.5 lb! She grew to 3.5 lb full grown. She just looks so much like Truffles. Oh, I wish I could hold her...she's so darn cute.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She is beautiful and now we all have puppy fever!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you ladies for all of you sweet compliments. I am over the moon excited about her. I feel like a kid waiting on Santa. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smheat: it's hard to keep my mouth shut that long:HistericalSmiley:

you know I'm so excited for you and Charles:chili:

Thank you Lord for this special gift of love, when Pat and Charles look into those beautiful eye's of love, may they always remember the day you wiped the tears and brought a beautiful smile back to their faces. Lord, you out did yourself with this little girl, she's beautiful, may she bring love and joy to everyone who meets and see's her.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Pat, your new baby girl is just adorable! :wub: I can hear the excitement in your post. Your baby girl is going to be so spoiled as I know she's already very well loved. When are you expecting baby girl to arrive?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat!!! I am sooo excited for you! She is breathtaking! I can't wait to hear all about her...your dream girl...so perfect for you! Congrats, congrats!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smheat: it's hard to keep my mouth shut that long:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> you know I'm so excited for you and Charles:chili:
> 
> ...


Paula, thank you my friend. 

We don't have a travel date yet. Waiting to hear from the nanny service. We are hoping it will be one day next week. :wub: So exciting, I feel like a kid waiting on Santa. Over the moon in love. :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, how exciting!!! She is so beautiful and precious, I am really happy for you! Can´t wait for more pics


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> Paula, thank you my friend.
> 
> We don't have a travel date yet. Waiting to hear from the nanny service. We are hoping it will be one day next week. :wub: So exciting, I feel like a kid waiting on Santa. Over the moon in love. :wub:


 Oh, I am so happy to hear that you are using a nanny service. I wouldn't want such a sweet baby in cargo for all those hours. I know some here have argued that there is no problem with that, but it just kills me to think of it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am so happy for you and Charles! Every day I prayed that you would once again be able to smile. And, now it has finally happened. 

Sassy will always be a part of you ... and, there is no doubt that she is happy to see her beloved Mommy smile once again.

Your new fluff baby is stunningly beautiful. I love her gorgeous eyes. I can't wait to see more pictures of her!

Love and happy hugs for you, Pat!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is gorgeous Pat. Congrats!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 202618


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pat, you know how excited I am for you....(and oh yes, ...and not the least bit jealous!!) :innocent::innocent: So, let's go over the name list....and we should all add some to the list..

My mind is fried tonight, but I'll be back tomorrow with suggestions....!!! :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so excited for you. Your new baby looks like a little doll. Hopefully I get to meet her soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's so precious, she will help heal your broken heart and I know Sassy is watching from above and happy to know her mommy will be watched over from earth as she watches over you from heaven...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! She is a stunner, just the look I love. I am totally thrilled for you :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Pat. Such a beautiful baby girl. I wish you all the happiness and good health in the world. So happy for you!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh Pat, she is so beautiful I got goosebumps! I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, I haven't been on SM in ages due to various issues..but I want to say how thrilled I am for you about your new baby!:chili: She is gorgeous! I can feel your excitement.:wub: It is nice to see you so happy! I know Sassy-girl is smiling, too, to see her mama happy again..as far as names, I like "Fancy" as a name.. How 'bout "Shinemore's Fancy Face"?:innocent:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!! So happy for you  !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is so beautiful!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

What a pretty, pretty, pretty, girl!!!! And no tear stains???? WOW!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I thought I commented on here but I guess it was just the name thread and FB. :blush: I don't think I could be happier if I was waiting for a puppy. :chili::chili: Well maybe but we all know that's not happening. I can't wait to see little Miss "fill in the blank" grow up. :HistericalSmiley: I think that when you have her in your arms you'll know what her name should be. :wub: I know that you'll be counting the days. Here's hoping for clear skies and no flight delays. :thumbsup: So happy for you, girlfriend! :aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many congrats again to your new and sweet girl! 

So happy you have found her! Hope she will help to heal yours and Charles' heart! 

Alexandra


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Pat, I haven't been on SM in ages due to various issues..but I want to say how thrilled I am for you about your new baby!:chili: She is gorgeous! I can feel your excitement.:wub: It is nice to see you so happy! I know Sassy-girl is smiling, too, to see her mama happy again..as far as names, I like "Fancy" as a name.. How 'bout "Shinemore's Fancy Face"?:innocent:


April-that is a very cute name..."Fancy".... :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Pat, I haven't been on SM in ages due to various issues..but I want to say how thrilled I am for you about your new baby!:chili: She is gorgeous! I can feel your excitement.:wub: It is nice to see you so happy! I know Sassy-girl is smiling, too, to see her mama happy again..as far as names, I like "Fancy" as a name.. How 'bout "Shinemore's Fancy Face"?:innocent:


April, I LOVE the name FANCY!!!!:wub::wub: And descriptive like Sassy's name was!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes "Fancy" is on our short list. Actually it was the second name we can up with, first name was Kissy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Another vote for Fancy. It's a very sassy name


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, She is beautiful. I go with Fancy also.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

She has the most beautiful eyes and the sweetest little nose!
So cute!Love her!I wish you the best!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I just had to come back and look at your beautiful baby girl again:wub:
can't wait till she's in your arms:wub:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

She's beautiful! Look at those you got to love eyes.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Pat so excited, she is a pure doll. Enjoy those early puppy days and give her lots of hugs and kisses from all her aunties!!


----------

